# is this cruel?



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

I went looking in a local fish shop, looking for a betta for my tank. 

The male betta's were lined up in what looked like jam jars. 1 fish per jar! How long do you think they have to stay in them? Poor fish, it's a shame I can only get 1. I will get one in a day or two when I'm sure my tank is ready. 

I am getting a female for it too but haven't found one yet. 

Mrsk9


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

It is unkind, but because they have to be kept alone its easier for the shop to keep them in small containers or tanks. Fingers crossed thet arnt there long and the staff keep their water changed regularley and Just have to hope for the fishes sake that they get bought by a new owner who is going to give them a proper tank and a decent life.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

In the wild, betta fish live in paddy fields, in lots of small shallow puddles basically. Keeping them in jars in the pet shop isn't really as bad as it sounds.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> In the wild, betta fish live in paddy fields, in lots of small shallow puddles basically. Keeping them in jars in the pet shop isn't really as bad as it sounds.


I would partly agree with that but it must be stressful to them being able to see each other


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I would partly agree with that but it must be stressful to them being able to see each other


You're right, there is that. I thought there would be solid partians between the jars, or cardboard or something. The ones I have seen in [email protected] are in small tanks, tiny really, but they cannot see each other through it as its solid between each fish.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Te ones I have seen have just had glass between them so they display to each other all day


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't say cruel bight imo it's not good for them to be display all day.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks for your replies. I just wanted to check what others thought. 

The jam jars are lined up next to each other with no partition. 

I am definately getting one, already got a name JJ short for jam jar 

He will have a lovely home on his own with lot's more space. 


Mrsk9


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

betta or Siamese fighting fish males need to be keep apart because they will fight to the death


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

yes, I understand that, thanks. Just thought they should have better living conditions. :thumbup1:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I do hope the fish shops change part of the water everyday too but I alway thought the shops did it so it was easy display and people to choose from too have seen fish in tanks with other fish and the fish look unhappy :mad5:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I hate seeing fish in tiny sections of aquariums etc. So far from natural its sad.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its all well getting a female for him but they cannot live together 24/7 he will harrass her / attack her til the death will you be putting a partition in?

I am sorting out a tank for a betta now having a go at aquascaping with it first though. Cannot wait.


----------

